# Zip-Datei verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln



## RLott (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kollegens',

ich komm irgendwie nicht weiter.

Da Sun von Haus aus keine Möglichkeit bietet Zip-Dateien mit einem Passwort zu versehen, bin ich nach langer Suche quasi fündig geworden:

Sourcen für eine Verschlüsselung:

http://merkert.de/de/info/zipaes/src.zip

siehe auch: http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=619940

Leider ist hier nur der Weg der Verschlüsselung beschrieben ...

Weiß einer einen Weg, eine Datei wieder zu entschlüsseln oder kennt eine bessere und einfachere Variante ?

Gruß
Reiner


----------

